# Kindlepedia: Daily wikipedia articles straight to your Kindle



## toddmedema (Jun 10, 2012)

Want to discover new and interesting things from Wikipedia on your Kindle, for free? Then you'll be happy to know...you can!

http://kp.toddmedema.com/


----------



## Tristan Higbee (Jun 16, 2012)

Is it a random Wikipedia article or is it one hand-selected by you?


----------

